
I hate college essays, and now professors use my jeremiad in class - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/education/2016/02/i_hate_college_essays_and_now_professors_use_my_jeremiad_in_class.single.html
======
jseliger
I teach English and technical writing, and now I'm tempted to use both the
original essay and this essay in class.

Essays in school are tough as a genre
([http://jakeseliger.com/2011/12/02/paul-graham-and-not-
being-...](http://jakeseliger.com/2011/12/02/paul-graham-and-not-being-as-
right-as-he-could-be-in-the-age-of-the-essay/)), but the chief problem with
getting rid of them is simple: What's the best alternative?

